# History behind Weddings/Marriage



## Boosterseat_91 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey all!

I was curious about the history of marriage. For instance, what is the biblical/historical basis for modern day wedding ceremonies? Would it be a sin for a couple to get married without people knowing about it or involving an ordained minister? Didn't the Puritans view it as a civil and not religious ceremony? and last of all, know of any good resources where I might learn more? It just seems like verses about weddings and the beginnings of a marriage are very scant in the Bible. How then should we approach it? 

I know that's a lot of questions but I would appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## BaptistPuritan (May 1, 2011)

Hey, I just wanted to add that I have been wondering some of these same things. It's hard to Google this kind of stuff, so if anyone knows please share.


----------



## Grimmson (May 2, 2011)

I have been off and on involved in research regarding the history of marriage within the church. One paper that I wrote is on the development of the sacrament of marriage. If anyone is interested then email me and I will provide the paper in a pdf format. It does mention briefly that in the sixth century clergy was conducting the marriages and the actual ceremony itself in church building by the eighth century. I am going to be busy for the next month, so if one has any questions then email me and I will get back to you eventually.

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Boosterseat_91 said:


> For instance, what is the biblical/historical basis for modern day wedding ceremonies?



My paper does not deal with the modern aspect of wedding ceremonies, but instead the early thoughts of marriage by the church. I do deal with what both eastern and western churches used during the time of the reformation and today as the biblical basis as seeing marriage as a sacrament. I personally do not see it as a sacrament and address the issue historically and not dogmatically. 


Boosterseat_91 said:


> Would it be a sin for a couple to get married without people knowing about it or involving an ordained minister?


In regards to needing an ordained minister, the answer is no since marriage is a common grace institution. In regards to not telling people, the answer is yes because otherwise the idea is that the couple is living in sin. Plus marriage historically had involved the union of two families, in which families (primarily the father of the bride) was involved in the union. 


Boosterseat_91 said:


> The Puritans view it as a civil and not religious ceremony?


Fully, I cannot say. I do know they were against rings (due to the connection with the Papists) in the wedding ceremony. The reason why I cannot fully say is because of the close tie between the civil and the religious. Plus it hasn’t been my area of study. 


Boosterseat_91 said:


> any good resources where I might learn more?



My bibliography and footnotes of my paper should assist you there. 

Works to check out are the following:

Reynolds, Philip Lyndon. Marriage in the Western Church: the Charistianization of marriage during the Patristic and Early Medieval periods. Supplements to
Vigiliae Christianae, v. 24. Leiden: E.J. Brill, 1994.

Rordorf, Willy. “Marriage in the New Testament and in the Early Church.” Journal of Ecclesiatical History 20, no. 2 (1969): 193-210.

Treggiari, Susan , Roman Marriage: Lusti Coniuges from the time of Cicero to the time of Ulpian. Clarendon Press, 1993.

Hincmar De divortio Lotharii regis et Tetbergae reginae. Patrologiae cursus completes microform: series Latina, 1852. Microfilm

Augustine. Treaties on Marriage and other Subjects. Edited by Roy J. Deferrari. Fathers of the Church: A New Translation. New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1955.

Marriage and Family in Ancient Society. Edited by Ken Campbell. Intervarsity Press, 2003.

Resnick, Irven M. “Marriage in Medieval Culture: Consent Theory and the Case for Mary and Joseph.” Church History 69, no. 2 (June, 2000): 350-371.

And in the paper I do mention 1 Timothy 3:2, Matthew 5:32, 19:6, Ephesians 5:22-33, and 1 Corinthians 7.


----------

